# Looking sexy, sunkissed, and glowy! A tut I did on a friend



## mslips (Jan 17, 2008)

*Hey everyone! I'm back with a new tutorial on bronzing for that back from the Bahamas look.  This will help give an idea for that sunkissed look no matter how porcelain you may look.


Model: My good friend Katy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The Tools (from top left):

-Vasanti loose eyeshadow in Solar Flare
-Mac fluidline in graphic brown
-Sephora cream e/l brush
-Aura Science loose powder
-Mac eyeshadow in coppering
-Mac blush in gingerly
-Bare Escentuals eye brush
-Bare Escentuals full flawless kabuki brush
-Dermablend smooth indulgence foundation in nude ivory
-Sugar tropic tan bronzer (main product)
-Mac pigment in copper sparkle
-Mac pigment in tan
-Bare Escentuals prime time
-Paula Dorf eye lite
-Bourjois volume glamoure ultra black mascara
-L'oreal hip brush
-Maybelline angle contour brush
-Image Essentials crease brush
-Kryolan crease brush
-Vasanti crease brush
-Paula Dorf sheer crease brush
-Mac lipstick in jubilee
-Lancome juicy tubes in simmer
-Mac metal x cream e/s in goldspice
-Bare Escentuals e/s in true gold
-Tony & Tina angle brush
-Shiseido eyelash curler
-Japonesque bronzer brush
-Bare Escentuals angled face brush

Things I forgot to put in pic:

-Medusa's stick it base
-Mac metal x crm e/s in pure ore
-Mac 190 foundation brush
-NYX lip liner in natural







1. She cleansed with Murad clarifying cleanser







2. She applies a thin layer of Murad recovery treatment gel to take away redness.







3. She moisturizes with Exuviance essential multi defense spf 15







4. Apply Dermablend foundation with Mac's 190 brush in short light strokes all 
over face.







5. Then set foundation with loose powder







6.Here's the main part, take a good smooth kabuki brush like Japonesque's and buff Sugar tropic tan bronzer all over face, neck and chest in circular motions. 

I applied 2-3 layers on Katy. Make sure everything's even. 

*Apply more on the cheekbones, temples, forehead, nose, and chin.







7. Apply Mac's blush in gingerly with Bare Escentuals angled face brush on cheeks and more on the hollows for a contour effect.







8. Apply a little Paula Dorf eye lite under eyes for instant brightening (you
could do this before foundation, i just forgot!)







9. With the Tony & Tina angled brush apply Vasanti solar flare on inner corners, mac coppering on the rest of the lash line smoking it up, and then a dark brown shadow on the outer lash lines.












10. Apply medusa's stick it base on lids.







11. With Bare Esentuals' eye brush apply vasanti's solar flare on inner corners 
and brow bones in gentle sweeping motions







12. Then Bare Escentuals' true gold all over lid but right under brow bone.







13. Then sweep on Mac's coppering from lashline to crease, and top off with mac pigment in tan and copper sparkle.







So far this is how it looks! Wow brings out her eye color eh?













15. Now I took Mac's metal x cream eyeshadows in pure ore and goldspice and applied with fingers onto her cheek bones.







16. Take a mini liner brush like sephora's cream liner brush and apply mac fluidline in graphic brown into a wing.







17. Curl the lashies with Shiseido's curler =)







18. Apply Bourjois vol. glamour mascara in ultra black along lashes, 2 coats.







19. Line the lips with NYX's in natural







20. Apply mac lipstick in jubilee







21. Apply a top layer of Lancome juicy tubes in simmer







Annnnndd...the end result!























buddy shot!




*


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 17, 2008)

Your friend Katy is a knockout!!! Awesome Job!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2008)

aww. cute!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 18, 2008)

You totally made her look so glamorous!  Terrific job!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 18, 2008)

Wonderful job!  You took your friend from adorable to gorgeous!!


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tut! If I may make a small suggestion, I would have dusted loose powder under her eyes that you can sweep away at the end, it seems like there's a lot of fall out under her eyes, and maybe blended a bit more on the jawline. But I like the colours you used on her eyes.

Also, can I ask what nailpolish you are wearing? I love that ruby red color!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, your friend is so adorable.  I love this look.  Darn, I am so jealous.  I want a friend like you to do my makeup in such a fantastic manner.  I would be in Heaven.


----------



## Jot (Jan 18, 2008)

Great tut, she looks ace. Wish i had a friend like you about to do my make up x


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2008)

great work with the bronzing!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 18, 2008)

your friend has amazing eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely tutorial!


----------



## mslips (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thanks for the tut! If I may make a small suggestion, I would have dusted loose powder under her eyes that you can sweep away at the end, it seems like there's a lot of fall out under her eyes, and maybe blended a bit more on the jawline. But I like the colours you used on her eyes.

Also, can I ask what nailpolish you are wearing? I love that ruby red color!!_

 
thanks heh, i know i always do that loose powder under eyes but i was like whatever, its late n were just tired n just doin whatever heh.

My nail color is OPI hip hop holly =)


----------



## nikki (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks great!!  Her eyes are so pretty!!


----------



## fingie (Jan 18, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 18, 2008)

wow, what a transformation. Great job!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 19, 2008)

I freaking love it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 19, 2008)

Tut is super well done!! (sidebar: I love the color of your nail polish)


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Jan 19, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!! Great job!!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 19, 2008)

I loove it she looks so glowy!!!


----------



## Mo6ius (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG, this is freaking awesome. You're so talented, girl. I'm jealous.


----------



## veilchen (Jan 19, 2008)

What a bronze babe! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 19, 2008)

sun goddess she is! great job!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 19, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 19, 2008)

i love it ! great tut!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 19, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## NaturallyME (Jan 20, 2008)

she looks great...you did a really good job


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great!!! nice eyes =)


----------



## vveinee (Jan 21, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful & glowy! Love it!
May I ask, does the Medusas 'stick it' base help adhere pigment to the eye lids? How's the staying power? thanks.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 21, 2008)

ooooh nice!


----------



## mslips (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vveinee* 

 
_Absolutely beautiful & glowy! Love it!
May I ask, does the Medusas 'stick it' base help adhere pigment to the eye lids? How's the staying power? thanks._

 
its a really nice base, but you only wanna use a little because it will crease...its basically like vaseline.


----------



## mslips (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks so much everyone!! =D


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 26, 2008)

Do you have any opening for being your friend? You did an excellent job on her.


----------



## rocksta (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn, make-up really does miracles. She looks great!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 26, 2008)

Killer tutorial!!  I just love gold and copper looks!!  I definately have to try this out now!  Maybe I'll cave and use bronzer too!! Thanks!!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2008)

WOW! This is an amazing look! I really should try gold shadows more often!


----------



## meganrose55 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dollypink (Mar 24, 2008)

looks great - very lindsay lohany, your friend is really cute


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 24, 2008)

She looks fab - great job!!


----------



## HySeXtTh19 (Mar 25, 2008)

wow that is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 27, 2008)

Ohh I'm trying this! I tried to use a bronzer all over my face but rather than bronze it was more black , I don't know why, it made me look like I had mud on my face =[[


----------



## senoraM (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here! (sorry for my poor english, I'm French!)

Your friend have wonderful eyes! 

Bravo!


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 29, 2008)

her eyebrows are cute.

Thanks for the tut.


----------



## Miss World (Mar 29, 2008)

the tut is wonderful! looking great!


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Do you have any opening for being your friend? You did an excellent job on her._

 
of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always got openings for that


----------



## peachstock (Jul 5, 2008)

that is gorgeous! love it.


----------



## jrm (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, it really is porcelain to sunkissed in only a few steps ... 

... and such gorgeous results - you did a great job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohhh, and your friend has such pretty eyes ... *jealous* *giggle*


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2008)

i love this! wish sugar was sold in my country


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG.  You made her look so gorgeous!  And those cat eyes look great on her!


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 24, 2008)

HOTT!!!!!!!...look


----------



## magia (Jul 24, 2008)

Her makeup is gorgeous! Blush is really perfect shade for her and Graphic brown looks really great (I have it too, but it doesn't look so good as on her :/ ). Great job!


----------



## jdmac (Jul 27, 2008)

i JUST happened to get the sugar bronzer today...i think it's great for fair skin-not too orangey like a lot of bronzers on fair skin.  

thanks for tut!


----------



## trammie (Aug 15, 2008)

good job! also whats that brush your friend is holding in the 4th to last pic? I've been lookin for one like that =) hehe thanks!


----------



## mslips (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks!! and trammie, it's the bare escentuals heavenly face brush....its one of the best brushes ever to exist!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 20, 2008)

cute i like it


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

awesome job !


----------

